# What is the best make of awning



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi folks, planning on getting an awning soon, have heard pro's for both Fiamma and Omnistor awnings.
Which in your opinion would you consider to be the best?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats a difficult one Chris,

I'd say the omnistor is the better quality but a lot more expensive.

The fiamma, not as good quality but a far better price.

Now i'm in a quandry..........

I'm going for the fiamma



pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Cheers Pete

thought that would maybe be the answer I got, quite like the look of the Fiammas, having said that can't remember seeing an omnistor :-k


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> having said that can't remember seeing an omnistor :-k


Hi

When you do see one it will be the one that is nice and taught when wound out, The Fiammas I have seen are a bit "flappy" unless fitted with a tensioner bar.

Mike

P.S. Having said this I suppose I should take onboard how much each type costs. Our Omnistore came with the van so we were lucky. Anyone done a comparison of costs for the two makes?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I have a GH awning British made for the weather we are 'blessed' with and truly bombproof.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

neither i'm with bigfoot - nothing beats a GH awning. aka The Awning Company, Bolton.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

So if you are 5.3" at a stretch and on your own, how easy are these awnings to put up? Tried putting a caravan one up by myself once and never again, could take it down by myself, but was just too vertically challenged to put it up.


----------

